
Improving Linux Laptop battery life [pdf] - emptysands
https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/hwenablement_improving_linux_laptop_battery_life/attachments/slides/2334/export/events/attachments/hwenablement_improving_linux_laptop_battery_life/slides/2334/improve_linux_laptop_battery_life.pdf
======
emptysands
See also
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mypteFGjwH4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mypteFGjwH4)

